# 200k deadlift today - grip dodgy



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

managed a 200k deadlift today, not all that impressive but i've been dieting for 7 months now. last time i managed a 200k was about 3 years ago when i was 15st - now bang on 13st with abs coming through.

anyway - i deadlift without belts and straps etc.... just use chalk. noticed it was pretty hard work holding onto the bar at the top, anything i can do to strengthen my grip up a bit?

i use CoC's a few times a week and can manage a couple of reps with the no.2, also once a week i do some holds with the end of the olympic bar so its difficult (thick and it moves a bit), i also do some pinch grip with 2x 25k plates back to back and just pick up with both hands by squeezing the finger tips on the plates.

any suggestions to improve my grip a bit further?

cheers


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

you could try getting a 2inch bar,ive got a scaffold tube around 3 foot long at the gym. Then put somewhere where it can roll back and forth, I use pull up stand or cable crossover. Then just hang off it if you get to around 30-40 secs hang some weights around your waist. Try and do this a couple of times a wk believe me not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Roll up a towel.

Hang it over a pull up bar.

Grab it.

Hang on till you fall on your ****.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

why cant you use straps mate?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

oliver Roberts said:


> why cant you use straps mate?


cos they are for women...


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Straps maximise the weight you can dead lift, never met anybody who's grip doesn't go first.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Could try a mixed grip too?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> why cant you use straps mate?


Straps for rowing only, because IMO this is the exercise where your grip will hold nowhere near to your max.

for deadlifts no good it makes u lose alot of grip strength that you can develop and can get you tennis elbows because it makes your forearm on the lose when u hit the ground with the bar.


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

Five-O said:


> cos they are for women...


just like Fonzy says ^ exactamundo


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

ZAXXXXX said:


> Straps maximise the weight you can dead lift, never met anybody who's grip doesn't go first.


I find this hard to believe...i've never met anyone whos grip goes first!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jason, meet Mike Oxlong.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

If you're doing low rep dl's then sure, your grip might hold out long enough but when you're doing 20 rep deadlifts with 180kg then you NEED straps, you're just holding the bar too long. Well, I did anyway lol!


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i can deadlift 250kg but my grip goes at about 150kg..straps are needed for me...id rather have bigger lifts with my back than i would my forearms.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Agreed. Imo large forearms detract from upper arm size anyway.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got pretty skinny forearms so If I sacrifice the amount I deadlift will they grow? even though I'm not maxing out my main muscle movers in the exercise??

Sorry to hijack the thread!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ZAXXXXX said:


> Straps maximise the weight you can dead lift, never met anybody who's grip doesn't go first.


fairly correct but in competition they arn't allowed, and while we all don't compete in powerlifting, using them a fair bit can make you reliant on them, id try underhand/overhand before going to straps, but I have trouble with grip going before back does tbh so your right on that one :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Five-O said:


> fairly correct but in competition they arn't allowed, and while we all don't compete in powerlifting, using them a fair bit can make you reliant on them, id try underhand/overhand before going to straps, but I have trouble with grip going before back does tbh so your right on that one :thumbup1:


Tis True

But In PL comps your grip needs only be good for one pull

In Gym, you are doing sets and reps and you have sweaty palms etc etc

And in all, unless you are a grip legend or have a weak back:whistling: your grip will go 1st

However I would suggest incorporating both types training into routine

Low rep heavy weight if confident grip will last

Then use straps for higher reps, where your pretty certain grip would go

Also, sure DL without wraps build forearms etc etc, but if your currently training back etc then whats the point????


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

so basically i should just use straps then, glad i asked for some grip tips lol

if i asked whether to cycle to work or walk i bet taking the bus wins everytime haha!


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol my grip went tonight!! This damn thread jinxed me...although there was 305kg on the bar!! Ripped straight through a callus and left me bleeding...harcore!!


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Lol my grip went tonight!! This damn thread jinxed me...although there was 305kg on the bar!! Ripped straight through a callus and left me bleeding...harcore!!


how much do you weigh mate..305kg is a great lift for anyweight but you dont seem all that heavy.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> how much do you weigh mate..305kg is a great lift for anyweight but you dont seem all that heavy.


Im 88kg...sorry i sound a bit misleading! It was a 305 reverse band deadlift...so only 225 off the floor (305kg at lock out), and i didn't lock it out as my hand fell apart lol!! :cursing:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jason Griffiths said:


> Lol my grip went tonight!! This damn thread jinxed me...although there was 305kg on the bar!! Ripped straight through a callus and left me bleeding...harcore!!


Same happens to me all time

see pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Same happens to me all time
> 
> see pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


that could have something to do with your soft hands from siting in front of your pc rep whoring all day :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------

